# HiFi Buys Summer Nationals in Nashville, TN



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

If you are close to Nashville this Sunday 7-13 you should stop by to hear some great cars. This is a MECA triple point event with $CASH$ prizes awarded to Top three is SQ, SPL, and Drive-By SPL.
Here is the flyer for the event.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-13-08TN.pdf


----------

